# And now for something completely different.



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

Short story shorter; I'm gonna have to change from a strogg fursona to an original cyborg fursona. 
Which... actually wouldn't be that original since I'm asking for help. But at least it's slightly more original. :n
The only problem is, I have no idea where to start with the aspects. It's much easier to come up with completely organic characters.

Where should I start with him? What noticeable cyborg features should he possess that don't involve having less than two legs? Help me. <insert sexual analogy about my originality issues that I couldn't post>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends whether he is war rugged or just 'enhanced'
Tell me this and i'll pop some ideas


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Depends whether he is war rugged or just 'enhanced'
> Tell me this and i'll pop some ideas



Just enhanced, I guess. There's no story to my character, so lots of things could be taken into consideration.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 11, 2011)

Fursona X had a meteor fall out of the sky and land on him causing great injuries and burns all over- the army and air force combined and remade him. Stronger better faster.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fursona X had a meteor fall out of the sky and land on him causing great injuries and burns all over- the army and air force combined and remade him. Stronger better faster.



Dododododo Inspector Gadget. :V


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2011)

Give him laser beam eyes those are useful.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont even know what that is!



jcfynx said:


> Give him laser beam eyes those are useful.


 
*hissssss*
this is my thread


----------



## anero (Aug 12, 2011)

steal things from deus ex

I never asked for this


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2011)

~I'm a lumberjack,
and I'm okay,
I sleep all night,
and I work all day~

(stupid iPod keyboard, no musical note symbol) :C


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you tried giving him abs? People love abs.



Clayton said:


> *hissssss*
> this is my thread



Don't play around with me like we're friends. -.-;;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 12, 2011)

Sex, Drugs and Nuclear Physics, fuck yeah, and when we get to fission. >: O


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Have you tried giving him abs? People love abs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play around with me like we're friends. -.-;;


we arent friends
im telling you this here boy is mine so get out


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe something to legs. Those shoes as seen in Portal could be merged into him. One arm could be replaced as sorta multi-tool full prosthetic hand. And of course one eye is mechanical. Every cyborg has one.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

His arms should look normal but have swiss army knife functions like a bottle opener/chainsaw rocket launcher/egg whisk. (derped)


----------



## Billythe44th (Aug 14, 2011)

He needs an Ethernet cable for hacking purposes. If putting the Internet in your head seems too intrusive, you could have those specialized typing hands from _Ghost In The Shell_ that spit into crazy-fast spider digits.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

LASER EYE


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

It shall be inmune to all forms of viruses and be made of... platinum? Is platinum that good a metal?


----------



## thatfurrykid (Aug 15, 2011)

it's all about bio-mech my friend. the Achilles tendon/calf area need to be spring loaded/hydraulic. only one shoulder should be mechanical, and part of the opposite hand. an eye and ear would be pretty cool, too.


----------



## thatfurrykid (Aug 15, 2011)

yes, platinum is strong and antimicrobial.


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 15, 2011)

Make him some dude who just convinces everyone that he's a cyborg. He's just some bullshitter whom everyone thinks is all robot-y and awesome, and then when they expect awesome power from him he bullshits his way out of it and none are the wiser.

It's a modern success story!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 15, 2011)

Just rip off the Adeptus Mechanicus. NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW !


----------



## DW_ (Aug 15, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Make him some dude who just convinces everyone that he's a cyborg. He's just some bullshitter whom everyone thinks is all robot-y and awesome, and then when they expect awesome power from him he bullshits his way out of it and none are the wiser.
> 
> It's a modern success story!



*R ONE-OH-SEVEN*

Best idea ever.


----------

